# ..........



## Claymore (24 Nov 2016)

........


----------



## novocaine (25 Nov 2016)

those of us with less "manly" saws can usually just stand a light next to it on the bench.  you've cursed yourself to these issues buy having a desire to own a saw with enough room to share the work table with at least 4 other scrollers but being greedy. 

I therefore have no sympathy for you and your problems of not being able to swing 20" of wood around on your palatial plinth because of your light being in the way. 

  (note 1, said with tongue firmly in cheek and green eyes)
(note 2, cracking solution to the problem, I have similar but it's usb powered and sits on the top arm with a magnet)


----------



## donwatson (25 Nov 2016)

Thanks Brian,
Will get one after lunch.

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (25 Nov 2016)

........


----------



## Claymore (25 Nov 2016)

.......


----------



## bigbob1 (27 Nov 2016)

Hi Brian nice wee lamp I got one out of Maplin with a magnifier but the magnification is too much so might treat myself to a lamp. Was in Lidl Thursday doing the same as you and now am a happy bunny with the ability to switch my dust extraction on and off remotely I am saving up for the Axminster 2.5" pipe and blastgate system so I can set this up in the shed.


----------



## donwatson (27 Nov 2016)

I got the last light that the local Argos had, thanks Brian.
I may PM you soon and find out about the cyclone. We are setting up a 'Men's Shed' in Glenrothes and it could be the sort of piece of equipment that would be handy.

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (27 Nov 2016)

.......


----------



## NazNomad (27 Nov 2016)

I thought you'd have put a red light on the port side of the table and a green light on the starboard side? :-D

I use a multi-LED bike lamp powered by a 6v 'wall-wart' and a clamp from one of those 'helping hand thingies' with a magnet glued to the base.

It's a Frankenstein job, but total cost ... £2 for the light.


----------



## Walney Col (27 Nov 2016)

I have 4 sewing machine lights scattered around on various machines. They run off 240v and have a magnetic base with a switch and can be wired directly into a 13A plug or (as I've done on a couple of machines) added direct to the back of the NVR switch on so it turns off when the machine does.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322197656994? ... EBIDX%3AIT






Col.


----------



## Claymore (27 Nov 2016)

.........


----------



## linkshouse (28 Nov 2016)

I like the look of these Colin.

How long is the gooseneck?

Thanks

Phill


----------



## linkshouse (28 Nov 2016)

linkshouse":gptq7j76 said:


> I like the look of these Colin.
> 
> How long is the gooseneck?
> 
> ...



Pah! I've just changed my mind!

"Doesn't post to Scottish Highlands"... So, it's coming all the way from Shenzhen, China but can't quite make it up the hills to the Scottish Highlands (or Islands)!!!

I'm sure I'll find something similar from someone that does deliver to the unchartered areas north of Inverness!

Sorry everyone, rant over :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Regards

Phill


----------



## curtisrider (28 Nov 2016)

I've got some of those too Colin, they work superbly!


----------



## NazNomad (28 Nov 2016)

Phill... https://www.amazon.co.uk/PIXNOR-Machine ... hine+light


----------



## Walney Col (28 Nov 2016)

linkshouse":239a30qa said:


> How long is the gooseneck?


The actual gooseneck is about 10" long then there's the light on top of that which is about 3" long. If you only want one PM me your address.

Col.


----------



## bigbob1 (29 Nov 2016)

Have ordered for collection from local Argos store will collect this evening and make a bracket for it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Claymore (16 Dec 2016)

After receiving my mag mount lamps as Colin mentioned they are actually better lights not only priced but they are also brighter so well worth getting 

Brian

ps Cheers Colin for the link


----------



## novocaine (16 Dec 2016)

Heres what I use. Plugged in to a usb power bank.

http://m.banggood.com/Portable-LED-USB- ... 70496.html

Works a charm. Still waiting to nick a phone charger to power it.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (16 Dec 2016)

You dont have problems with flickering?
A add led halogen 230V lamp, and when ex30 mechanism work I receive stroboscopic effect.


----------



## Claymore (16 Dec 2016)

No Dominik the EX30 running doesn't affect the LED lights ........not sure about Halogen bulbs though.

Brian


----------



## DiscoStu (16 Dec 2016)

I use some LED clip on lights that come from IKEA. They're fab. I have them on my bandsaw and drill press


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dominik Pierog (17 Dec 2016)

Flickering it's not from led distortion. Only from mechanism shadow.
I think Two opposite lamps should solve this problem.


----------



## linkshouse (17 Dec 2016)

Walney Col":dnxxun6i said:


> The actual gooseneck is about 10" long then there's the light on top of that which is about 3" long. If you only want one PM me your address.
> 
> Col.



I'm so sorry for not replying to you Colin.

I must have lost sight of this thread and it has just come up again this morning due to Dominik's post.

Thank you for your kind offer to post one to me. 

But, I was bemoaning the situation to SWMBO and she said "but we already have one, or something similar" amongst all the junk in the spare bedroom! And indeed we did!

Turns out she's useful for more than just showering me with tea! (see earlier thread about broken blades). _Good job she doesn't read this forum_ :lol:  

Regards

Phill


----------

